# It's 2cool to see SO many Christians!!!



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

I am pretty new to the site, and already love it. It is so great to see so many great Christians come together and share common interest. Wow is about all I can say. WOW.
While I'm hear I should prbably fill everyone in on my situation and ask for your prayers as well.
My wife and I are going through the adoption process right now, we are only 2-3 months into it so far. Man it is going to be a tough journey. The whole process has actually already brought us closer to God, and that is more than anyone could ask for. BUT, we are greedy and want to be close to God AND have a baby. Do you blam us?
We knew that adoption was expensive, but it did not hit home untill we really got into the program. We are going with an agency in Ft.Worth called Gladney, we are so happy to be with them and feel very comfortable with them. However their comfort comes at a great cost, nearly 30,000 by the time it's all wrapped up. We have been doing all we can to raise the money, and to be honest things are going very well. We sell on ebay and I have started 2 new web-sites that bring me much joy. I am NOT trying to sell anything here. I am mearly asking for your Prayers. I get great feeling when people look at my web-sites or our ebay items, as the speak for themselves. We are a strong Christian family that truely injoys spreading the feeling of faith. Please do not buy any thing from us, but IF you have any spare time check out our sites. But we would rather have any of your spare time towards us used in Prayer.

Thank you for such a great site, and we thank you in advance for your Prayers.

www.GetCrosses.com
www.scoremydeer.com

EBAY Stuff:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=230091226149&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Welcome, txsnyper! I'm so glad you found us - well, actually God led you here. You will bless the life of that little one and he/she will bless you, too.

Heavenly Father,

Please be with txsnyper and his wife. Lead them every step of the way through this adoption procedure. Fill them with your love and joy, pour out your abundance on them. When we have you in our life, we have all the resources of Heaven.

I praise you and thank you for your mercies, which are new every morning. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## FishingFrank (Oct 30, 2006)

Prayers sent, The Lord is watching over you and your family everyday, and will see you through this time, have faith


----------



## Cat Man (Jan 11, 2007)

Txsnyper, my wife and I have been blessed with two children of our own, one of each. My wife is a social worker in the adoption field. I understand it to be a very difficult journey. I pray all the interviews and paperwork go well for your family. Just remember, if you are a Christian, you are also adopted. What Christ went through to adopt His family was also very difficult, but as His child, I am glad He did, as will be the child/children you adopt.

As for prayer requests, our second child, our daughter, was born with a very severe and rare heart deformity. Through this ongoing process, God has shown Himself more than suffiecient through great friends both old and new. She is doing very well now after her second open heart surgery - the first being at five days old, but she will have to endure several more over the span of her life. The rough part was I started my boat dealership in February only two months before she was born. Insurance has been the real drag, but as I said, God has been and will continue to be good.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Txsnyper, Prayers to you and your new family. I have a cousin and a niece and nephew that were Gladney babies. They have been a blessing. Be Patient, when the call comes, you will be beside yourself.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

glad you found us,and we will be praying for you and your wife. my wife works for a counseling agency that does home studies for adoptionand i know the process can be a strain.God's gracewill be sufficient and keep the faith.God bless you and your new family,i know that child is going to be blessed because of your faith. bud


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

Thoughts and Prayers sent


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

I would like to thank EVERYONE for the prayers, they are felt and truely appreciated.


----------

